# New to flyfishing



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

What are all the cool kids buying now adays?


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

$1000 rods,$500 reels,$100, Fly lines. Don't forget the $700 waders. And you have to have the $100 shirts. But complain about the cost of a $3 Fly.
Oh and you may need that $60000 flats boat.
For me I spend $1000 on fly tying material to save money on flies.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

be sure to post all of the above on Instagram too...


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Top_Dog said:


> be sure to post all of the above on Instagram too...


That goes with out saying...should I be sponsored?


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

Orvis Hydros SL and a TFO BVK in 8wt Not what the cool kids use but I’ve never been a cool kid anyways. Best rig for the budget conscious.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

CroakerChoker said:


> Orvis Hydros SL and a TFO BVK in 8wt Not what the cool kids use but I've never been a cool kid anyways. Best rig for the budget conscious.


Money is no object since I have a sugar daddy, what's the latest gear that yall have tried that if you could get it you would?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i just got a couple of 8' terramars and love them.


southpaw knows this.






what types of tricks are you having to turn for this sugardaddy money?


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Ish said:


> i just got a couple of 8' terramars and love them.
> 
> southpaw knows
> 
> what types of tricks are you having to turn for this sugardaddy money?


The kind that gets you an Abel reel with your face painted on it...


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

how do you look in the mirror?


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Ish said:


> how do you look in the mirror?


Typically facing toward it...


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

Does your newness to fly fishing explain your flies?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2019)

Ok, Fellas as the thread says "New To Fly Fishing". I am truly the rookie. Not gonna mention all my equip.(so you don't laugh) but I will say I think I have most everything I need to get a jump start(fly rig, waders & boots, net, some flies).
Have been fishing guided trips on S.Platte, a couple of times, The Guadalupe and planning on doing some saltwater as well.
Any tips, tricks and tackle... would be greatly appreciated. And, I look in the mirror the same way.
Thanks.


----------

